# Behind the hike: Why Netflix is raising prices



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

""Netflix is under enormous pressures from the content owners to write bigger and bigger checks," Amel said. "It had to find the money from somewhere.""

Stories & Videos Here

Video: http://bcove.me/8y12dppv


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> ""Netflix is under enormous pressures from the content owners to write bigger and bigger checks," Amel said. "It had to find the money from somewhere.""
> 
> Stories & Videos Here
> 
> Video: http://bcove.me/8y12dppv


I agree. Once the studios realized how popular Neflex streaming was getting they wanted more dollars to renew their contracts. In the meantime competitors like
pay per view, HBO, Starz etc...where complaining that Neflex was too cheap for them to compete with on a level playing field.

Ian


----------

